#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Χρήσιμοι Ιστότοποι >  > > >  >  >  Ιστότοποι για την παραγωγή τεχνητών επιταχυνσιογραφημάτων

## DirectionLess

Ένα σάιτ που βρήκα (του Αριστοτελείου), το οποίο περιέχει on-line λογισμικό για την παραγωγή τεχνητών επιταχυνσιογραφημάτων.

http://infoseismo.civil.auth.gr/

----------

